# Another herring choker - Greetings from New Brunswick!!!



## mikoyan31 (Jan 6, 2022)

Greetings and Hallucinations from the wilds of New Brunswick.

I'm located about 20 min north of Woodstock and have recently pulled the trigger on some shop equipment of my own.  Merry Christmas to me!








What we're looking at here is about 1 1/2 Fay & Scott lathes in the 14x40 range, a Canadian Forge and Blower camel back drill press and a whole lot of miscellaneous tooling, chucks, drills, jack shafts, motors and other assorted iron bits and pieces.  The old F250 was getting a workout bringing this home.

I'm in Information Technology (professional bit pusher) although I've had a love of metalworking since an ill advised shop class choice in the late 1980's exposed me to a metal lathe and drill press.  Also, manual metalworking is about as far away as I can get from computers.  No CNC in THIS shop!  Also no real plans at this stage other than to rehabilitate the equipment and get it functional.  I have a few small project ideas, like making a bushing for the worn out brake pedal pivot on my old motorcycle, swing arm bronze bushings instead of the spongy plastic replacements, etc...  That and the ancestral Scot in me comes out in that I'd rather spend money and time on tools, materials and skills rather than parts or ready to assemble flimsy crap.

Anyway, I'll probably be asking questions related to ancient machinery and hopefully get answers that don't include "Buy X from McMaster Carr" who I found out today can't be arsed to ship to Canada....


----------



## Brent H (Jan 6, 2022)

Welcome and lovely project!! woo hoo!


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 6, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.  30 years bit pushing for me and now retired.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 6, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.
(McMaster will ship to businesses in Canada... ask me how I know  )


----------



## Chip Maker (Jan 6, 2022)

Hello and welcome from Peterborough Ontario!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 6, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary. Herring Choker...LOL. Haven't heard that expression in ages.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 6, 2022)

Howdy from Saint John, NB


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 7, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Tom O (Jan 7, 2022)

Liberals will give you a grant to fight that practice!


----------



## mikoyan31 (Jan 7, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Welcome from Vancouver Island.
> (McMaster will ship to businesses in Canada... ask me how I know  )


Well I'll be....  Tried again this morning using the company name and the office address and they put the order through.  Been about 12 hours and they haven't canceled it yet.  Thing is, the company isn't one that would ever need anything from a mechanical supplier!  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 7, 2022)

If you travel as far south as Saint John try Frank Fales, they have been in business since 1896 and can get you almost anything.








						HOME
					





					www.frankfales.com


----------



## mikoyan31 (Jan 7, 2022)

Thomas said:


> If you travel as far south as Saint John try Frank Fales, they have been in business since 1896 and can get you almost anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I had family in Saint John and I'm originally from Charlotte Co. so I get down a fair bit.  I love supporting brick and mortar local businesses, especially ones that have been around forever, but the Mon-Fri, 8am-5pm that all the industrial hardware stores seem to have makes it difficult when you work an office job that is Mon - Fri 8am - 5pm.  I'll give them a shot but unless they'll ship or put stuff on the bus, well....


----------



## LeakyCanoe (Jan 16, 2022)

Fellow new member here extending a welcome.  We're cut from a similar cloth as to the appeal of this here rabbit-hole it looks like.


----------



## Six O Two (Jan 17, 2022)

Welcome from interior BC! Pics of the drill press once it's set up, please


----------



## Tomc938 (Jan 17, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!  

Your comment " That and the ancestral Scot in me comes out in that I'd rather spend money and time on tools, materials and skills rather than parts or ready to assemble flimsy crap." reminds me of something Mr. Pete said on his YouTube channel, "Now I know you could buy this for $60 from the store, or you could spend $10,000 of equipment and make it yourself!" (or something like that)


----------



## Tecnico (Jan 18, 2022)

Hey there Herring Choker, here's a warm welcome from your neighbor to the south, the Bluenoser!

Nice to see a few more east coasters turn up!  

That pickup load will give you something to do through the winter until it's time to get the bike out!

D


----------

